# Wainscot on plaster



## sfeinberg (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm installing 5/8" thick  ship-lapped barnboard as wainscoting in a study in 20's-vintage house. The walls are plaster over lathe but of unknown soundness. Can I nail these in with a nailgun without bringing the wall down? If not, what is the recommended method?


----------



## DrHicks (Oct 27, 2010)

You won't know until you try!

The good thing about the nail gun is - assuming it's a finish nailer - there's one pop and the nail is in, rather than repeated hitting with a hammer.

If it was my project, I'd use construction adhesive and the absolute minimum number of nails possible.


----------



## sfeinberg (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks Dr. Hicks. Was hoping there was a way out of the construction adhesive.
Next owner doesn't like rustic wainscoting, that plaster is toast.


----------



## DrHicks (Oct 31, 2010)

sfeinberg said:


> thanks Dr. Hicks. Was hoping there was a way out of the construction adhesive.
> Next owner doesn't like rustic wainscoting, that plaster is toast.



Well, if/when somebody pulls off the wainscoting, the plaster is probably toast anyway.

Your risk right now is too much plaster crumbling as you're applying the wainscoting.  And what would really bite is if the crumbled plaster falls down behind it.  That's why I'm thinking the fewest nails possible, and keep it on with adhesive.


----------

